# Raleigh Furley, some initial thoughts



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

The 2012 Raleigh Furley, I searched high and low for information about this bike ever since hearing about it last winter. The internet was full of the same basic stuff, but no meat about this bike. I decided that since I'm one of a few people who actually got their hands on one of these things this year, that I should post up some information about it.

The ideal bike that I was in the market for was a cross bike with discs, and it had to be singlespeed. I didn't want to buy a geared bike and pay for a bunch of extra parts that I'd end up taking off. Oh, and I wanted to keep it under 1k as well. My plan for this bike was to get something a little more fun to ride to work, and something to ride in the fall when I feel like changing things up and putting the MTB away. Enter the Furley. I really liked what it offered and it was low budget. Like I said, this bike is seeing commuter duties probably 75% of the time, so the price was a factor, this bike needent be blingalicious.

I was pretty much sold on buying one, there wasn't much else out there that I could get in the same price rang. After scouring the internet only to find the same couple of pictures, and no information I decided to head to my LBS to see what was up with this thing. I ended up putting money down on a pre-order the next day. My LBS said they could get me one... in MAY. Mind you this was late February so there was several feet of snow on the ground, so May seemed like forever, but I was willing to wait. May came and went, the LBS called to apologize and said that they would get one for me in late June. June came and went, same story. Finally on July 2nd I got the call that my bike was in and I could come get it. Sweet!

First impressions, it's heavy. I heard that it was heavy, and it is. It feels solid though, and I know that the frame and fork will take a beating from me for many years, so the weight isn't a big deal. I'm not planning on racing this bike (though I probably will just for the hell of it), so having a heavier bike isn't a problem. I have not weighed it yet, if enough people are concerned I'll happily throw it on my scale. For a commuter, it will be perfectly fine. My only other gripe are the brakes. There isn't a lot of information about them, they are made by Pro-Max. I actually have them dialed in pretty nice right now and they are working fine, but I have to figure out how to get more action out of the drop levers. The brakes are fully adjustable like a bb7, so getting them to bite is just a matter of screwing with them for a few minutes. The bike has clean lines, the paint is nice, no chipping or scratching yet and it's been locked to several things. I've had no problems with the EBB or dropping chains, I've climbed some massive hills on it, the chain is not coming off.

I did end up changing 2 things, well 3 actually. First I swapped out the Kenda "happy medium" 32c tires to my all time favorite tire, Kenda Small Block 8s (35c). This purchase was made prior to even having the bike, but after seeing the Happy Mediums in person, I would probably just leave those on until they wore out. Oh well, I have an extra set of tires now. The 35's easily fit the front and back, I'm not sure how wide I could go in the back, but I'm happy with 35's for now. The only other thing I changed was for bike fit, I put on a 90mm stem, I felt a little stretched out (bike is a 55), so the 90 made everything fit perfectly. Since I was putting a Thomson stem on, I threw on a Thomson post that I had laying around. It's good to match I guess.

I've owned this bike for 1 week as of today and I am very happy with it. It is exactly what I was looking for in a bike, nothing more, nothing less. It works great, it looks nice, everything functions well. It's a nice bike for people on a budget, or for people like me who wanted a bike they could just ride everywhere and not worry about it. I've had this thing all over the place, trails, road rides, dirt roads, and it's very comfortable. I think this fall when I ride it on more singletrack I'll probably gear it a little easier, 39x18 is a lot of gear to push around in the woods (I typically run a 32x18 around here).

If anyone has any questions about this thing just let me know. I hear there may be a couple more floating around the US right now, and that they are going to do another run for 2013 so get it while it's hot. Here are a few pictures, because the 5 same pictures I've seen online are boring. 
































































Thoughts?


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks good. Competitive Cyclist and HucknRoll have the Civilian Le Roi Le Veut on sale. CC claims its 17 lbs. but that's baloney. More like 22.

2012 Civilian Le Roi Le Veut - Competitive Cyclist

Civilian Bicycle Co. Le Roi Le Veut | .com


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice looking bike. Looks like it still has the stock cassette hub but with spacers. It should be easy to gear in the future if that's what you want. Actually, I like the Orange better.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

It's a good bike to modify for what you want, it's setup with a spacer kit so you can easily throw some gears on it if you please. Not that I'd do anything silly like that. It will probably end up with fenders at some point, but not for a while, I'm digging how clean it is. I am very pleased with the purchase, it's probably going to be my "go to" bike for a long time. I like being able to grab it and go, I can ride it to work and hit the trails on the way home. Cross bikes are great multipurpose bikes and I think a lot of commuters would be happier on a cross bike.


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Cool! They remind me a lot of the salsa La Cruz i believe. Both good looking bikes.

No questions about the bike, but how wide did those 35mm sb8s measure out to be after a few days of use?

I want some but Im afread they are smaller than 35


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

@sheepo Just measured them, on average I'm getting about 33mm out of them. They are definitely running skinny.


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the write up and pics. Just ordered one today. New this style of bike (cross and ss) but looking forward to it


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

PitchCrew said:


> Thanks for the write up and pics. Just ordered one today. New this style of bike (cross and ss) but looking forward to it


You will really enjoy it. I seriously love this bike. I ride it every single day, and no other bike I've ever owned has given me so much joy every single time I ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice. I was wondering how you felt about after a bit of time. This will be my go to the store or friends houses, an occasional 20 mile ride, bike. Though now i may go looking for some dirt roads.
Again thanks for the OP


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Nice bike, a 55 yes? How does Raleigh measure their frames? On their website it just says "from center". Is your bike a 55 c-c or c to top? Oh, and how tall are you?


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

erol/frost said:


> Nice bike, a 55 yes? How does Raleigh measure their frames? On their website it just says "from center". Is your bike a 55 c-c or c to top? Oh, and how tall are you?


i'm 5'8", i haven't measured the actual bike to see where they measure from. i can tell you that i think the 55 would fit people from 5'6"-5'10" quite comfortably. after that it's all a matter of seat posts/stems to get your fit dialed in, just the same as it would be on any bike. i personally dropped to a 90mm stem and am very comfortable on the bike on the hoods or the drops, i am very comfortable.


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Thanks for the answer. How are the discs so far? Powerful, easy to modulate?


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

I would say having discs is quite nice, though they aren't the nicest brakes out there...obviously..

They are powerful enough, and easy to setup to work well. I do wish they were more powerful, but I think they are adequate. If I ever feel unsafe with them I'll consider putting bb7's on...

And since I was out riding last night, I snapped a couple pics...


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice, Mine is in. Have group mtb ride tonight so will be building it up tomorrow night. Ill try and add some pics of the black to your thread. How often do you use the top side brake levers? im going to ditch them i think


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

PitchCrew said:


> Nice, Mine is in. Have group mtb ride tonight so will be building it up tomorrow night. Ill try and add some pics of the black to your thread. How often do you use the top side brake levers? im going to ditch them i think


i use them more than i thought i would, but i've considered ditching them as well. i think they'll stay on through this season and maybe over the winter if i upgrade to bb7's i'll get rid of them. i do find them quite useful at times though.


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

the 13 seems to have Tektro Lyra Disc as opposed the Promax, hmmm still not hydraulic.


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

*In Black*

here are the pics of the black, crappy 3.5mp phone but it is what it is lol
Bike is a blast, already time to adjust the chain, already dumped it coming off the road onto the trail, its no mtb, or maybe it was the beer, not sure lol
Got the brakes dialed, more than enough power for the road or light trail


----------



## TheRed06 (Sep 24, 2010)

I test rode one of these a couple months ago, and turned away from it because I wasnt too sure about commiting to a single speed again, hills here are a pain to commute with. But it was a really awesome bike. 

I ended up getting a Norco CCX3, for $50 more and gears. CX is pretty fun to ride!


----------



## mudrock (Dec 17, 2009)

So it has a BB30, does it come w a Beer adapter? The OP's chain is always slack, just wondering.


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

The BB is FSA PF30 Eccentric it looks similar to the Beer with the 2 bolts, Again im brand new to the bike and ss so im still learning


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Ohh I like the black! Very nice!!

I need to adjust the EBB on mine as well. Chain slackened up a little right after getting it but hasn't moved since. I've not dropped a chain, nor had any skipping/grinding while going up hills so I haven't taken the time to adjust it because it's working fine how it is.


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

Im psyched with it..like you had said, ill prob keep the 2nd break levers the come in handy on the trail


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Glad you like it! I am still having a blast on it almost 2 months later. I HAVE to ride it every day. I also dumped it within the first couple of days. I went over the bars when the trail I was on caved in. Whoops! hehe...


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

What size is your bike PitchCrew?


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

I got the large, 59cm seems just right, im 6'2"


----------



## MrMook (Apr 20, 2006)

Seriously looking into this bike. I really want a commuter with discs and fender/rack mounts. 
Thanks for sharing your experiences. I will be stopping by one of the Raleigh shops this week.

General question: It's an interesting detail, but the spare spokes on the chainstay....why? Seems like unnecessary weight (not much, admittedly) and an extra braze-on on what could otherwise have been a clean stay. I appreciate two spare spokes with color-matched nipples, but for my commute here in NYC, I'll be leaving those at home...leaving awkward and empty braze-ons behind.


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

They say that the spokes double as a chain stay protector. I can't see letting the chain get that slack on the single speed, but the frame is set up to run gears as well,.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

MrMook said:


> General question: It's an interesting detail, but the spare spokes on the chainstay....why? Seems like unnecessary weight (not much, admittedly) and an extra braze-on on what could otherwise have been a clean stay. I appreciate two spare spokes with color-matched nipples, but for my commute here in NYC, I'll be leaving those at home...leaving awkward and empty braze-ons behind.


I agree, kind of a weird thing to have there. A neat little feature, but pointless. It is nice that they included the extra spokes though.

As pitch said, they would work as chainstay protectors if you were crazy enough to put gears on it. 

Check it out though, it's a fun bike to own. It's gotten the most miles out of any bikes in my quiver this summer.


----------



## irun22fast (May 13, 2007)

*My Furley*

Like the OP, I wanted a Furley but couldn't find much out about it. I sold a road bike off and planned on buying another "roadish" style bike but wanted versatility, low cost, and durability. I was fortunate enough to be good friends with the Raleigh dealer here in my town, so I convinced him to order in a bike without having to put money down, although I think he would have ordered one anyway. When it came in he called me up and I went in and built it up at his shop. I noticed that it was heavy, especially the wheels but since I planned on using it to commute and ride gravel, I wasn't totally put off by this. I took it out on my first test ride and felt right away that it was a comfy ride and not too slow for my speed conscious mind to handle.

After thinking about it over night, I decided to pull the trigger and brought the bike home, along with a 16t cog to bring the gearing up a bit for my mostly pavement and flat commute. I also have the stock 18t and a 20t that I will mess around with. With the money from my road bike sale, I could afford to buy the bike, some new 29er tires, a bright light system for night riding, and a sweet little push bike from Raleigh for my 4 year old. Mission accomplished.

The only real issue I have with the bike so far has been the front brake/fork. When I have the brakes set up for the kind of modulation I want, I cannot dial out the rotor rub from the fork flexing when I stand up to pedal. I hoping that upgrading the brakes can fix this issue over the winter. I also eventually switched the saddle out for a more performance oriented model, although the original wasn't all that bad. The 39x16t gearing gives me a nice cruising speed for the flats and makes the hills off my commute a bit more of a challenge. The stock tires roll well but get a lot of flats from thorns here in Idaho. I mounted up some armadillo road tires on it and it has resolved that problem but cost me some volume . I will have to look around to find the right tire for my preferred riding, but that will be fun since there are so many options out there for a cyclocross style bike. Anyway, here are a couple pictures from the day of my first ride after bringing home Mr. Furley.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Woo hoo, happy to see another one out there.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Any owners had to adjust your EBB yet? I want to swap cogs out but will need to tension the chain. I loosened two bolts on the non-drive side hoping that I could get the EBB to spin but it's stuck. I see there are two bolts on the chainring side but I can't get to them. Anyone know if I have to pull the chainring to get to these bolts? Any have a HOW-TO guide? I'm not a great wrench but I like doing stuff myself.


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

i talked to fsa via email to make sure I had it right. My BB was loose enough to simlpy turn it. You may have to loosen the crank arm to free it up.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

but i should only have to loosen the non-drive side bolts?


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes just those two. and that side crank


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

sweet, thanks for the quick response.


----------



## LDSC (Oct 9, 2012)

thanks for this thread! i just put money down for one of these bikes on layaway. i ride a really crappy dawes lightning 1500, which is not even my size(6'3"), so when i took the furley for a test ride, i could _really_ tell the difference. i had already been looking at bikes online but i was sold on this bike. i'll post an update once i get the bike!


----------



## Dr_MurdocChongo (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice bike. I almost bought this bike but thankfully it was out of stock in my size and I "had" to buy a Tripper instead. The orange looks much better in person. I reviewed the Tripper as well.

http://forums.mtbr.com/cyclocross/1st-web-user-raleigh-tripper-review-819621.html


----------



## halld15 (Sep 14, 2012)

do you take it on legit singletrack or what sypes of trails?


----------



## Dr_MurdocChongo (Jul 9, 2009)

What are your guys thoughts on the Happy Mediums? Sometimes I think they feel slugssish


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't put a lot of miles on the happy mediums, but I can definitely vouch that the small block 8s i put on are even slower.

i've taken it on everything, full on singletrack, to long road rides. the gearing is a bit steep for singletrack so if i planned on riding it off-road more i'd gear down a little.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

cr45h said:


> The 2012 Raleigh Furley,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the orange. The 2013 actually comes with another BB to convert it to a geared bike. I was thinking about getting the Furley and converting it.


----------



## Dr_MurdocChongo (Jul 9, 2009)

The orange looks amazing in person. Almost like an iridescent orange.


----------



## LDSC (Oct 9, 2012)

i have a question. are the disc brakes supposed to make a *ssssssssshhhhhhhhhh* sound when you pull the brake lever?


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

LDSC said:


> i have a question. are the disc brakes supposed to make a *ssssssssshhhhhhhhhh* sound when you pull the brake lever?


Disc brakes do make some noise when engaged. The pad rubbing on the rotor isn't silent. Though what you are hearing may or may not be normal, hard to say.


----------



## LDSC (Oct 9, 2012)

Sounds good. The noise it makes isn't alarming or anything and the brakes work just fantastic. I'm new to disc brakes and know nothing about them, so I thought I'd ask. I'll have to confirm with my LBS when I go back to make my final payment on the bike. I'm super excited!


----------



## LDSC (Oct 9, 2012)

*my new bike!!*

here it is, finally!!




































not the greatest pictures but i wanted to post a couple close ups. the bike rides fantastic. its the 57mm, although i am almost 6'3". my lbs said that the sizing is different compared to normal road bikes so i was confused at first. Something I wanted to note is that i feel a very slight knee strain while pedaling. my LBS did, however, fit me to the bike. It's likely that i'll end up adjusting it some more. other than that, the bike seems to be really great! I'll keep updating as time goes by! also, if you want any pics of any specific areas of the bike, let me know!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

woohoo, love it dude. nice to see another orange one!!! mine is sitting 3 feet away from me right now in my office. droooool!!!


----------



## irun22fast (May 13, 2007)

Dr_MurdocChongo said:


> What are your guys thoughts on the Happy Mediums? Sometimes I think they feel slugssish


Terrible flat protection...


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Dr_MurdocChongo said:


> The orange looks amazing in person. Almost like an iridescent orange.


+ 1 I wish the Roper came in orange also.


----------



## LDSC (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey, since we are on the topic. I bought a Raleigh Furley about a month or so ago, give or take. I'm definitely not liking the disc brakes that are on it and I am looking to get an upgrade. Not an upgrade that is going to deplete my residual income, if you know what I mean. I'm looking for some decent disc brakes that will really make me feel safe. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Dr_MurdocChongo (Jul 9, 2009)

Most people would probably direct you to Avid BB7 Road brakes. They are most likely the best quality and value for road disc brakes on the market. On my Tripper, I have Shimano disc brakes instead of BB5 (I think those are stock on Furley/Roper?). I would say go with the BB7 Road, cheap, reliable, and good quality.


----------



## Dr_MurdocChongo (Jul 9, 2009)

While Im at it I might as well post my Tripper. I know this is a Furley thread but the two are similiar enough.


----------



## LDSC (Oct 9, 2012)

beautiful bike man... love every bit of it. thanks also for the info.


----------



## dieonthishill (Dec 15, 2011)

Picked up my Raleigh Furley this weekend. Size 57cm. I love the bike a ton and will use it mostly for commuting. I already have a new crank on order as I spin out really quickly.

Put some Gatorskin 35c tires on, switched out the saddle, and took the stripes off the bike as well.


----------



## LDSC (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks awesome aaron! I had no idea you could remove those stripes... I might just do that. Mine is the same size in orange, though. Love it lots and even though it may be freezing, I still ride it everyday. Ride on.


----------



## machoburrito (Jan 5, 2013)

I actually bought one of these in November 2011, probably one of the first ones made, because the dropout had been welded a couple of millimeters off, which required either: A) a modification involving a slightly adjusted brake mount for the stock brakes, or B) switching to a flat bar and self-adjusting disc brakes. I have tried both. The flat bar system worked OK but I could tell the switch in geometry wasn't quite what this bike was built for... perhaps I should have extended the stem a little bit or my bars were a smidge too wide. It just didn't feel right... so I adjusted the brake mount. The only thing I wish this bike had was cantilever posts in the rear... I can and probably will eventually replace the existing fork with a much lighter carbon fiber one that has both mounts on it, but I am stuck with a disc brake in the rear... since I am riding this mainly as a commuter, rain and muck is not out of the question, and rain + disc brakes makes a short lifespan for disc brake pads... but I guess I'll have to make do, as disc brakes do have a lot of things going for them as well... Other thing is finding a light set of appropriately spaced wheels that have disc mounts... I guess that will come with time as disc brakes are starting to take off in CX world. As best I can tell, this uses a 130mm rear wheel spacing, and most 29er disc wheels are 135mm (correct me if i am wrong there, since new standards like 12x142 exist now)

Regardless, they really SHOULD have put canti mounts on the rear. 

Other than my difficulty of initially setting up the brakes, and the lack of canti mounts, this bike is really a great bike!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

machoburrito said:


> I actually bought one of these in November 2011, probably one of the first ones made, because the dropout had been welded a couple of millimeters off, which required either: A) a modification involving a slightly adjusted brake mount for the stock brakes, or B) switching to a flat bar and self-adjusting disc brakes. I have tried both. The flat bar system worked OK but I could tell the switch in geometry wasn't quite what this bike was built for... perhaps I should have extended the stem a little bit or my bars were a smidge too wide. It just didn't feel right... so I adjusted the brake mount. The only thing I wish this bike had was cantilever posts in the rear... I can and probably will eventually replace the existing fork with a much lighter carbon fiber one that has both mounts on it, but I am stuck with a disc brake in the rear... since I am riding this mainly as a commuter, rain and muck is not out of the question, and rain + disc brakes makes a short lifespan for disc brake pads... but I guess I'll have to make do, as disc brakes do have a lot of things going for them as well... Other thing is finding a light set of appropriately spaced wheels that have disc mounts... I guess that will come with time as disc brakes are starting to take off in CX world. As best I can tell, this uses a 130mm rear wheel spacing, and most 29er disc wheels are 135mm (correct me if i am wrong there, since new standards like 12x142 exist now)
> 
> Regardless, they really SHOULD have put canti mounts on the rear.
> 
> Other than my difficulty of initially setting up the brakes, and the lack of canti mounts, this bike is really a great bike!


interesting take on the build, and much appreciated. i bought mine knowing the discs would be great in crappy weather (which they are), and knowing it was a steel bike. you obviously had some initial build issues that most didn't have.


----------



## Dr_MurdocChongo (Jul 9, 2009)

I just can't get over how versatile the landlord series is. I could convert my tripper to a drop bar single speed or geared roadie, or fixed gear rig. Heck, I could even cross race it if I wanted. And yes I realize I'm not going to win but I can still have the "cross" experience right? Every time I want to change the tripper though I can bring myself to alter it. There's something about a flat bar three speed that I love riding.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Dr_MurdocChongo said:


> I just can't get over how versatile the landlord series is. I could convert my tripper to a drop bar single speed or geared roadie, or fixed gear rig. Heck, I could even cross race it if I wanted. And yes I realize I'm not going to win but I can still have the "cross" experience right? Every time I want to change the tripper though I can bring myself to alter it. There's something about a flat bar three speed that I love riding.


Haven't seen the Tripper in the flesh yet. The Orange Furley is a great looking bike. I wish the Roper came in Orange.


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

Just figured i'd show the fellow Furly guys how i mounted the front fender around the disc brake. Back was no issue. Planet bike cheapos but the Black hides well from across the room you can barley tell it's got fenders
Custom bend by my buddy lone ranger nh.


----------



## machoburrito (Jan 5, 2013)

CS2 said:


> Haven't seen the Tripper in the flesh yet. The Orange Furley is a great looking bike. I wish the Roper came in Orange.


It can come in Orange, as it's the same frame as the Furley, but you'd have to buy the Furley and upgrade the cranks ($130), add shifters ($360), 10 speed cassette ($60), and add derailleurs (~$100)... Total: ~$650

So you're looking at paying about $100 more than the Stock Roper ($1400) to make the Orange Furley ($850) into an Orange Roper ($1500). Maybe sell that Alfine crank and make up the difference?


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

machoburrito said:


> It can come in Orange, as it's the same frame as the Furley, but you'd have to buy the Furley and upgrade the cranks ($130), add shifters ($360), 10 speed cassette ($60), and add derailleurs (~$100)... Total: ~$650
> 
> So you're looking at paying about $100 more than the Stock Roper ($1400) to make the Orange Furley ($850) into an Orange Roper ($1500). Maybe sell that Alfine crank and make up the difference?


That's an excellent idea.


----------



## WillT19 (Dec 17, 2012)

How much is this new? And how much does it wiegh?


----------



## borell (Nov 13, 2009)

Dr_MurdocChongo said:


> While Im at it I might as well post my Tripper. I know this is a Furley thread but the two are similiar enough.


Classy rig


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

I am going to check out a used furley tomorrow. If it rides as good as it looks I will scoop it up.


----------



## n8keener (Jun 24, 2013)

*Just got mine!*

Here are some pictures of my new bike before it gets dirty. Took off the second brake levers and changed out the seat. Going to use it for commuting and maybe even a cross race this fall!


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bikes4fun (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been thinking about the Furley since the initial releases back some time ago. Our Raleigh dealer here in the islands missed last year's order date, but finally got ONE in last week. Serendipity - I needed to have a wheel with a couple of broken spokes repaired. That orange paint screamed out across the shop! The SM/MED was a good fit for me and the dealer sweetened the deal by swapping in some street tires for me. 
This one has Tektro Lyra brakes and a PF30 BB.
First impressions:
- Brakes need to be bedded in for a week. 
- Really nice color coordination with the matching orange spoke nipples and headset spacer (one orange in a stack of black)
- The spare spokes and the braze-on spoke holder really appealed to me (see above on why I went to the shop in the first place 
- Handles well, considering the weight of the bike
- Other posters have mentioned that the bike is heavy. Yup.
- Rack and fender braze-ons are well positioned. I wish there were racks with legs that are a couple of inches shorter, though, to keep the weight of what ever you're carrying down a little lower.
The SS was short lived. It now is a 1x9. I kept the 39t Alfine crank/chainring; back is a 11-28. 
Aloha,
Roger


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

how are you liking the 1x9? i keep going back and forth with gearing it to see if i like it more that way.


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

I have been thinking about an alfine to keep the ss look but gain some top speed


----------



## bikes4fun (Dec 29, 2009)

cr45h said:


> how are you liking the 1x9? i keep going back and forth with gearing it to see if i like it more that way.


The 1 x 9 works well for my commuting and other around town rides. I was thinking of trying a 11-32, which gives about as much low end range as a road double. There's a hill climb a couple of miles away with a 1700' elevation gain. I don't have enough leg to push the 39-28.
I was also going to try a road double but I think it gets away from the karma of the bike.


----------



## bikes4fun (Dec 29, 2009)

Update.
I picked up a SRAM PF30 BB and a takeoff FSA road compact double crankset from eBay. Wheelset is Mavic Open Sports laced to XT hubs.
I commuted for a week and did the hill climb last Sunday. It was a good experiment. While I picked up some speed on the descent, I don't really need to go all that fast (BTW, the bike is stable at 30++). The 1x9 with the Alfine crankset, IMO, matches the intent of the frame.


----------



## cmtr (Jul 29, 2013)

Picked up a 57 cm Saturday! I am just over 6'1", but am all torso, so it's a great fit for me. I also ran 16, so my initial ride was a shorty, but just did 8 miles into work this morning. Went with a 14 t cog for Chicago, and it seems perfect, the standard cog is geared way to low for my flat commuting duties but would be great for trails. Ramps were no problem, but the real test will be the wicked headwinds on the lakefront path. Also, this thing's a beast in the best sense of the word. The landlord/city/sitcom theme expresses the general intent of the bike very well. A do it all CX, but very good at dealing city commuting. Thought I would be making this a geared bike as soon as my budget allowed, but now I am not so sure. Well, winter commuting may change that, but now I am smitten with the single speed setup. Seriously, Chicago's about the best place for a singlespeed or fixie.


----------



## metcalfja (Oct 12, 2005)

Just to let you guys know, if you want to change out the crank on the SS version, you are going to need a crank with a 119mm axle. I just tried to put a Sram Rival Road crank on the bike and the axle is too small. The Rival axle is 108mm, and there is not enough axle shaft to seat into the non drive side bearings. I really wanted to get rid of the Alfine crank, its so heavy!


----------



## jidoe (Apr 3, 2005)

Hey Furley crew! I just purchased a Furley, found one on sale for $660. This is my first CX bike, going to use it mainly for urban commuting though. 

Some modifications I've made so far:

- taken off drop bars and replaced with a 20mm riser bar (might put the drops back on, but for commuting it's a bit too aggressive for me) 
- put on a bigger chain ring (39t to 46t), and smaller cog (18t to 15t)
- ordered some new pedals (Wellgo B124 flats in black) 

Thinking about changing the tires to something a bit faster, any recommendations?

Also, I am 6'2 with long legs and got the 57cm frame. To be honest it feels a bit small, but I still need to make some adjustments. The Raleigh website has it spec'd with 172.5 cranks, but mine has the 170mm cranks... again, feels a bit small to me. Has anyone switched to longer cranks? 

Will post pics later.


----------



## roknfnrol (Sep 22, 2013)

I've got my eye on these bikes as well. Has anyone raced with this bike yet?


----------



## tychoseven (Sep 10, 2013)

WillT19 said:


> How much is this new? And how much does it wiegh?


Also curious about the weight. Haven't been able to find that info anywhere.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

have not raced mine yet. still enjoying the hell out of it though.


----------



## tychoseven (Sep 10, 2013)

I actually pulled the trigger on a 2013 Furley, size 53. Had it about two months now, and use it for my commute. Currently I've got it set up as a 1x10, but I miss the single and it'll probably go back one day.

Some quick thoughts on the bike:

 I haven't weighed it, but it's probably about 25lbs in SS form. Not light, but still fun to ride.
 It's pretty stable in a straight line, but can boogie when you ask it to. 
 The stock Tektro Lyra brakes are OK, but not confidence inspiring. I got a used pair of BB7 roads and changed the front rotor out for a 180mm and now feel much safer.
 I don't find the Tektro hoods very comfortable. They're narrow and put pressure on the tendons in my palm. The right lever's been swapped out for an Ultegra brifter, and it's far better in comparison.
 The paint is brittle and easily flakes off around the front and rear dropouts.
 The 170mm cranks feel short, but I'm hesitant to go longer because I've already gotten pedal strike a couple times.
 This bike is tons of fun, and I'm not worried about babying it. 

So no regrets yet, and I look forward to many excellent miles on this bike.


----------



## bikes4fun (Dec 29, 2009)

Another update.
I read about the Wolfstooth wide-narrow chainrings, which don't need a chain keeper or ring guard. Installed a 36t on the 110 BCD FSA crank. Interestingly, Wolfstooth recommends a 10 spd chain for better shifting. I couldn't feel any difference between the 9 or 10 speed chain. So, it's back to a 1x9. What a fun bike!


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Looking to get a set of schwalbe marathons for some gravel and single track riding this spring and summer. Will a 700x40 fit in the rear?


----------



## tychoseven (Sep 10, 2013)

I put 35mm Marathons on my Furley, and there's plenty of room. Those particular tires actually measure 37-622, so I have no doubt a 40mm would fit. I can get a picture up in a bit.

Edit:
Here's a photo of the rear tire. There's 15mm of clearance vertically, and 10mm clearance on each side of the tire.


----------



## bikes4fun (Dec 29, 2009)

tychoseven,
What is the yellow-ish tubing that is spiralling down your seat tube?
thanks.


----------



## tychoseven (Sep 10, 2013)

That's EL-wire...it wraps around the front triangle. The Furley is my commuter and I wanted to have a bit more visibility from the sides.


----------



## mrsteele (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey all, just picked up a new Furley and loving it so far. After riding with my geared friends I'm looking to make it a 20 speed. I have a question about crankset compatibility. Since the Furley is a PF30 frame, will the Shimano 105 FC-5750 Compact crankset work with the existing bottom bracket that comes on the bike? or do I need to buy a new BB30 with adapter? 
I've been looking into this online and getting mixed info.


----------



## tychoseven (Sep 10, 2013)

@mrsteele: I can't tell you if it'll work or no. I would suggest setting up the bike as a 1x10 first and seeing if that gives you the results you're after. Any reason you're set on a 2x10?


----------



## mrsteele (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the advice, but i already jumped the gun and ordered all the parts to make it 20 speed (jensonusa has crazy fast shipping in CA). I dropped the bike and parts off at the shop this afternoon and they said the new cranks would fit with the original bottom bracket. I'll post a pic once I get it back on Friday. (is it Friday yet?)


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey is everyone still liking their Furley? I went into my LBS and put some money down on one just this week to get on ordered in. 

I bought a used Giant Defy 1 a couple of months ago, but coming from my unicycling background (for the last few years) I wish I would have gone with a single speed to begin with. Anyways, my LBS recommended a Furley, and when I stumbled onto this thread I decided I needed to get one. 

The only thing that sucks is if I'd have known I was gonna end up on a SS I'd have probably gone with a different shoe system than what I have now. I'm using Shimano RT80 touring shoes and A520 pedals that I bought right after I got the Giant. In hindsight, I'd probably have gone with a MTB shoe and M520 pedals, but oh well, I guess they'll work. I'd also have gotten a helmet that'll match my bike . All my ****'s Giant blue and white :skep: (not to sound like a complete pansy ).

Anyways, I have no plans to race CX on this bike or gear it (maaaaybe a 1xsomething someday). First thing it's gonna get is a Topeak rack and bag setup, so I can take it to work and carry lunch on longer rides. 

How shitty are the Promax brakes? I was gonna get some BB7's right out of the gate until I looked at the price of putting front and back on. So I was thinking if they work okay, I'd just run them into the ground and then replace them (along with the tires). 

Anyone riding the stock gearing around on the road? I thought it was a bit low until I tried it on my current bike and actually quite liked it for just cruising around.

Anyways sorry about the long post, just curious how this bike is gonna be.

Thanks.


----------



## zmiko (May 11, 2010)

Just get some Koolstop pads for the brakes and they'll be fine.


----------



## tychoseven (Sep 10, 2013)

Shinkers said:


> Hey is everyone still liking their Furley? I went into my LBS and put some money down on one just this week to get on ordered in.


Absolutely, yes. I commute to work on mine and it's fun, especially in traffic. My brother has a road bike and my friend a touring bike, and the Furley is in the middle handling-wise. It's more stable than the roadie but nimbler than the tourer.



> Anyways, I have no plans to race CX on this bike or gear it (maaaaybe a 1xsomething someday). First thing it's gonna get is a Topeak rack and bag setup, so I can take it to work and carry lunch on longer rides.


Mine's 1x10 at the moment (see above posts) but honestly I prefer the simplicity of SS.



> How shitty are the Promax brakes? I was gonna get some BB7's right out of the gate until I looked at the price of putting front and back on. So I was thinking if they work okay, I'd just run them into the ground and then replace them (along with the tires).


Can't comment on the Promax, but the Tektros which came on mine were not great. They worked, but I got a deal on some BB7 road calipers and those are definitely superior. I'd just use the stock brakes while you look for a bargain on BB7s.



> Anyone riding the stock gearing around on the road? I thought it was a bit low until I tried it on my current bike and actually quite liked it for just cruising around.
> 
> Anyways sorry about the long post, just curious how this bike is gonna be.
> 
> Thanks.


I rode the stock gearing for a few weeks before building it up as a 1x10. I live in the South Bay and there are some hills, to say the least, but I could still pull them. I would spin out on flats and downhills pretty quickly, but I think it's a good choice of gearing for most people. Try it SS for a while, I think it'll be fine.

That powder blue color looks great in person, too. I'm almost jealous I didn't get that instead of the orange!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

still loving mine. i think i am going to throw a flat bar and some mountain bb7's on it this spring and ride the **** out of it. just feel like changing things up a bit. i'll still hold onto the other bits to convert it back to a drop bar cruiser.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Cool. I'll look for some Koolstop pads when I get it. 

The chances of mine ever going to a 1x10 are slim, but it's nice to have the option.

It's funny, I really wanted the orange but there aren't any 2013's left out there. Interested to see how the blue looks in reality.

Anyone know about using A520 pedals on a SS? Seems like I heard somewhere that they can't take the "abuse" of being on a SS (out of seat pedalling hard and stuff).

Thanks folks.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, I really like how the blue looks on the website. I didn't know they changed colors on it. Damn, now i want the blue. Anyone want to trade for my 2012? lol


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

If they'd have had an Orange 2013 in stock, I'd have snapped one up instantly. Orange is my favorite color . However, the blue looks equally schnazzy, and I hope it looks as good as the pics on the website do. 

Anyone got thoughts on using the A520's on a SS? (sorry to be persistant)


----------



## bigeyedfish (May 30, 2013)

520s are fine. Make sure you have the right cleats. Shimano makes a cleat that will unclip at various angles, and you probably dont want that.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, I got the regular cleats that only release in one direction. Just making sure the pedal itself wasn't a bad choice . For a split second I considered multi-release cleats but thought better of it. 

Furley 'should' be in tomorrow. Hopefully I get the call soon enough I can go and test ride/buy it before I have to go to work and the snow flies (fingers crossed).


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Got my Furley today. 

Haven't ridden it more than a few laps around the bike shop, so I can't comment on much, but first impressions are good. 

The color is pretty awesome. The blue is definitely schnazzy looking. Everyone in the shop was saying what a cool bike it is. 

The guy who built the bike up mentioned to me that they were having trouble getting the front brake to stop rubbing, and mentioned it might feel a bit spongy. I didn't notice any rubbing at all, and it didn't feel too spongy to me (not any different then the TRP I have on my unicycle). Either way, the brakes won't be on there forever since that'll be one of the first things I change (still wanna try some Kool stop pads though).

The bike so far seems to ride fine. It's definitely heavy, but when I see the bike, I don't think heavy, I think durable. That's what I want above anything else: Durability. That's why I got a Furley.

Next up is going to be a rear rack and bag, a Cateye, switch over my pedals, then it's play time once the snow stops. 

Anyone have any thoughts on applying a frame saver of some sort? I asked the shop guy about it and he said it wouldn't be a bad idea but I'd have to strip the bike down (which I don't really want to do). When I do a Google search though, it seems like there's lot's of info out there saying that frame saver isn't needed, and can actually be more of a hinderance than a help. 

This bike looks classy.

One thing that did scare the hell out of me, was while I was test riding, I heard a somewhat loud bang or something come from what I thought was the rear of the bike. It sounded like I might have dropped something out of my pocket and it hit the ground or something. But when I circled back to look, I didn't see anything laying on the ground, and have no idea what the sound was. I can't see anything missing on the bike like it would have fallen off, maybe it was snow falling off the roof of a house? I dunno. It's still trippin' me out a bit.:madman:

When I went to check the bike out a minute ago to make sure nothing had fallen off (had forgotten to check at the shop), I did notice that the rack/fender mounts on my right rear seat stay has a couple small nicks in the paint as well as the spoke holder ont he chain stay. Not a big deal, but I wish the shop guy would have been a bit more careful (though I don't know what he would have been doing to nick the pain on rack mounts ).

I also just noticed that the upper bolt on my rear disc caliper was left a bit loose. Enough that I could move the caliper (I noticed because it started rubbing a bit when I spun the back tire). Is this a normal bike thing? I've always cranked my brakes down tight, but cars do have 'floating' calipers.

Finding a bolt like that makes me even more nervous that the sound I heard was something from my bike falling off or something like that. I know mistakes are made, and to my untrained eye, nothing is missing compared with the pictures at the beginning of this thread, but things like that sit in the back of my paranoid mind and slowly nibble their way through my skull.

Word.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey guys, can any of you tell me if this is normal? My BB is off center in the shell (I think that's what it's called) part of the frame. I know it's an eccentric BB, but just want to make sure since it looks a bit differnt.

Thanks!


----------



## zmiko (May 11, 2010)

Yes that is completely normal.

An eccentric BB works by moving in a circle inside of the shell to adjust chain tension


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Okay, I think I'm getting it now. With a regular PF30 BB, the face of the shell would be exposed anyway. With the FSA Eccentric adapter, the [cup?] is off center, and covering a bit of the shell on one side. Is that just for leverage or what, since the hole for the [spindle?] is already off center for adjustment?

I just wish the guy working on the bike wouldn't have chipped the paint as much installing it. Or maybe that's being knit-pickey .


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Bump. Anyone else got any input on whether or not I'm on the right track with this BB?


----------



## tychoseven (Sep 10, 2013)

That's what my BB looks like too; I'm pretty sure it's normal.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Okay, I have one more question. Have any of you guys rust proofed your frames? I've heard both sides and am trying to decide if I should do anything with mine. I'm a fair-weather rider, but you never know if you'll get caught in a summer thunder storm or ride on a wet road. I do not want to take the bike apart (don't have the tools, or the ability), and had initially planned on not doing anything, but I've got a couple of small chips in the paint around my BB and the spoke holder on the chain stay.

Anyways, just wondering what you guys did (if anything).

Thanks!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Yo furley owners... I'm thinking about putting a standard MTB flat bar on my furley. Would a standard mtb brake lever (avid speed dials probably) work ok with the stock disc brakes? Or would i need a different lever or different brake all together?


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Okay, so to prove to you guys that I'm not a whining liar, here's a couple pics of my very own Furley.

Yesterday it was finally not raining, so I got to take it out for its virgin ride.

Yessir, I think she'll do just fine. This thing feels like a tank. Yeah, it's heavy, but I actually like the feel of throwing the weight around a bit, it's hard to explain. Coming from riding an aluminum Giant Defy 1, this thing gives the impression of "mowing" down the road under the tires. The 35c tires are a god-send when it comes to chip-seal and cracks in the road. I don't know if it's the tires, or the steel frame, or both, but the bike feels very smooth.

I was genuinely suprised with how much I liked the stock gearing. I thought for sure I'd be dropping down to 16 teeth in the back, but for general riding around with a bit of up and down, the 18 is doing me just fine. I can comfortably cruise at 18-19 mph, and climbing isn't a total killer.

After some adjustment, the brakes aren't as horrendous as I had anticipated either. Sure, they're not the greatest out there, but they stop the bike, and don't rub. That's all that I ask. Being a mech. they're easy to adjust which was a massive plus for me. I love mech. disc brakes.

The bars feel just right, and I really like the Tektro levers. They are narrower than STI hoods, which feels very comfortable in my hands.

The only thing that I wasn't totally happy with, was the saddle, but maybe it'll grow on me. If not, I'll get a different

The main reason I bought this bike, was for durability, and my ability to actually wrench on it. This bike feels very solid and the setup is more in line with my abilities, I'm not afraid to work on it and upgrade down the road.

Anyways, as a do-everything bike, I think it fits the bill nicely.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

i love the blue. looks awesome.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

I think the next thing it needs is a blue Charge Spoon saddle on it. Would match the frame exactly...


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Furley owners, thought I'd throw out a heads-up to anyone who is still running the Promax brakes.

I had been messing with the inner pad adjustment, to get enough clearance so the brakes wouldn't rub while turning, or going hard in the paint.

Today, on a quick decent, my rear started making some horrendous noises and vibrating a bit. When I got to the bottom of the hill I checked it out and noticed what the problem was. I had adjusted the inner pad too far outward, and the rotor was partially hitting the actual caliper housing. There's a bit of a bur on the caliper, and my rotor now has a nice little stripe running down the inside of it.

I quickly corrected this (moved pad out, and recentered caliper, and all is well, but they are now noisy. I moved my front inner pad in as well, and it's also noiser than before. Both seem to be functioning just fine now, but cry like a spanked toddler when you really lay on them.

Just a word to the wise, don't be stupid like me and turn that inside pad all the way out.

Not gouged, just a roughish stripe on the inside of the rotor. I'm hoping that now the caliper is adjust correctly, the pads will wear that stripe down a bit at least.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

this might be a brake forum question, but i'll try here first...

thinking about putting a flat bar on, and getting some avid speed dial levers. will they work ok with the stock brake calipers? or will there not be enough pull from the speed dials to properly engage them? if the speed dials won't work, can anyone recommend a level that will work on a flat bar?


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

decided to change things up a bit this year. upgraded the brakes to some bb7's, changed out the bar to a flat carbon (600mm), new shimano brake levers, and some new grips.

i just finished installing the parts, so i have almost no saddle time with the new setup, but my brief shake out ride proved to be fun. i think i will dig the new position for the year. i was never sold on drops, i just never use the drop position much, and since i'm a mountain biker at heart, going to a more "mountain" stance seemed like it would be worth a try. i like the LOOK of drops, but functionally ive always felt ackward on them. we'll see how it pans out in the long run. it would be easy to swap the bars back on and go back to what i had.


----------



## tychoseven (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks great! Sleek and minimal, just the way it should.
The BB7s are worlds better than the stock calipers, you'll love them.


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Whats the fattest rear tire anyone has been able to run so far ?


----------



## freaknunu (Jan 19, 2009)

Quick question after I ACTUALLY went through the pages of the thread, I see two cables, four levers, are all levers capable of braking? In all grip positions? If so can you please elaborate on the cable splicing process or how your braking system works?
P.S. like your spring plan ideas with the flat bar :thumbsup:


----------



## AMPERSAK (Feb 5, 2014)

proline69 said:


> Whats the fattest rear tire anyone has been able to run so far ?


Continental Cross Ride 700 x42c barely fits in the rear. tons of clearence in the front. il try to post pics later tonight


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Thought I'd add some more of my experience with this bike...

Two weeks ago, I loaded up and went for a Sunday cruise that ended up being 74 miles when I pulled back into my drive way. This bike, while being a bit more aggressive than my Defy, is extremely comfortable to ride. I stopped every 20 miles or so to stretch out and go to the bathroom if needed, but it's a pleasure to sit down and spin. It also feels pretty good to take a 35+lb. loaded bike out and pass 8 different cyclists on their high priced/lightweight bikes while going uphill.

On the ride out I was heading straight into a headwind that was mostly just annoying, but did slow my speed down substanstially, averaging only about 14 mph. Coming home, with the wind at my back I was averaging 19 mph with the stock gearing. Still suprises the hell out of me, as I was convinced I wanted to go smaller in the back. I have no need to, and will actually be going bigger when it's time for a new chain so I can spin up even more hills.

I did switch out the stock brake pads for some Kool-stop pads, and it made a huge difference. I plan to keep running the stock brakes for the rest of the season. Next winter I'll put some Avids on and mess with the gearing a bit. I'm hoping the tires will make it through the season too. I love Schwalbe tires, but these CX pro things are wearing a bit on the quick side, and not the thickest. I'd prefer Marathons.

My frame's got a lot more scratches now, but I think I'm finally past the "it's new, don't f#*@ it up" stage . Now I'm hopping potholes, slamming up hills, and having a blast. 

I love this bike.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

woooo furley, taken today. 2nd 50 degree day of the year


----------



## tychoseven (Sep 10, 2013)

freaknunu said:


> Quick question after I ACTUALLY went through the pages of the thread, I see two cables, four levers, are all levers capable of braking? In all grip positions? If so can you please elaborate on the cable splicing process or how your braking system works?
> P.S. like your spring plan ideas with the flat bar :thumbsup:


It's a single cable, but each brake has two levers so you have access to brakes in multiple hand positions. The cable passes through the bar-top levers on its way to the brifters. I've noticed some people despise bartops, but I like them and haven't found they degrade lever feel.


----------



## tychoseven (Sep 10, 2013)

Anybody running fenders on their Furley? I'm looking for some that'll fit my Marathons at 37mm. 

It almost seems a shame that my Furley's become my commuter. First I added gears, then lights, and now I'm looking for fenders. What's next, a rack? I feel like I've betrayed the simplicity of its stock, uncluttered state.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

I love my rack, and use it every ride. I carry a trunk bag stocked with food, spares, and enough tools to tear apart a Chevy 350 .


----------



## tychoseven (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah, but do you have fenders?

I may end up with a rack at some point. So much for my dream of the minimalist singlespeed! I guess this means I need to get another so I'll have the fun bike, and the business bike.


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

I have planet bike fenders on mine. Not sure what model they are because they came with my furley when I got it. They fit with the stock tires fine bit I did not try anything bigger.

This is a great bike. I just put a set of salsa cow bell 2 bars on and I really like them.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Oct 20, 2008)

If I want to change out the 18 tooth freewheel, is it as simple as just buying another freewheel? The 18 just isn't enough gearing for me, even in SF and Marin. I need a 16t. However, it doesn't look like a normal setup. It looks like some kind of geared conversion kit.

View attachment 883876


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

The hub is a 9 speed with a sprocket and spacer kit. So all you need is a different sprocket. If you go with something wider like a surly cog you will also need a different spacer Kit.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Oct 20, 2008)

ADV said:


> The hub is a 9 speed with a sprocket and spacer kit. So all you need is a different sprocket. If you go with something wider like a surly cog you will also need a different spacer Kit.


Thanks for your input!

Actually, you mean, literally, just a sprocket. No freehub. I get it now.

I ended up going with the _Endless Bike Kick Ass_ cog in 17t. I thought I was going to buy a 16t but then after 3,500 ft of climbing, I thought better of it. I also bought the Fabonacci spacers in gold as the cog is in blue. Should look nice against the baby blue paint of the Furley.

I had a nicer, longer 110cm stem just laying around from a prior project that I threw on which gives me a better reach, and I'll be switching out these road pedals for blue Candy's at the end of the month. Even though I ordered road tires for it, now I think that was a mistake. Loving this thing on the trails. The Schwalbe's even feel pretty nice on the road.


----------



## WMegginson (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello everyone. I've been lurking on this thread for a while and it was very helpful and definitely played a part me in purchasing my Furley.

I haven't done too much to it yet, just a surly 16t cog, and plastidip on the parts of the frame and fork that tend to get scratches from locking it up.

I am slowly gathering the parts to convert it to a 1x10 and I'll let ya'll know how that goes.

Thanks again for the information, and happy riding.


----------



## tychoseven (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats! I'm sure you'll love it. 

You painted your fork and frame? Looks good. 

Let me know if you have any questions about the 1x10 conversion. It's pretty straightforward.


----------



## WMegginson (Apr 16, 2014)

tychoseven said:


> Congrats! I'm sure you'll love it.
> 
> You painted your fork and frame? Looks good.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions about the 1x10 conversion. It's pretty straightforward.


Thanks, I'm loving it so far.

For the right side of the fork and the frame I used Plasti dip. It goes on like a thick matte spray paint, but is easy to peel off if I want to go back to the stock look. It's cool stuff and is holding up well.

So far for my conversion I have a microshift white series ten speed derailleur, and bar end shifters. I'm planning on picking up a wolf tooth chainring next paycheck.

I live in Oklahoma which is fairly flat, but I do find myself riding into 30mph headwinds pretty regularly, and I want to use my Furley off road as well. I'm planning on running an 11-28 cassette, what size chainring would you recommend?


----------



## tychoseven (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm using the stock 39t chainring with an 11-28 cassette. I live in the South Bay, CA; wind isn't usually an issue, but there are some hills, to say the least. I find the gearing a bit lacking on both the top and bottom ends, but it's 90% of what I need. I'd guess you could do a 42t chainring and see how that works for you.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Furley owners, I have a question.

I've got about 350 miles on my bike now, and haven't exprienced any issues with skipping or dropped a chain or anything, but when I looked at it today, it looks like my chain 'has' slackened up the tiniest bit. 

When looking at it from the side, you can see the slightest bit of sag in it (nothing like the OP's chain on the first page). When I measure on the bottom side of the chain, I'm getting just under 3/4" of slack. 

My question: how much is too much? 

Also, is adjusting tension as easy as loosening the two bolts on the non-drive side and grabbing the BB and turning it? I can get to both bolts without removing the crank, but will I still need ot remove it for some other reason?

I'm hoping I can just leave it alone since I haven't had any issues (yet). 

I also wanted to add that I sold off my gears, and this is now my only bike.

Thanks!


----------



## n8keener (Jun 24, 2013)

Im looking to make my Furley a 1x10 and have a few questions.

I have a Sram TT500 bar end shifter and a Sram X9 ten speed rear derailleur, will a MTN bike derailleur work with those bar ends?

Do I need to change out the chainring or will the chain just keep falling off? I've heard about the wolf tooth ring, will that fit on the stock cranks?

Since I have Sram for both shifter and derailleur should I also stick with a Sram cassette and chain?


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Shinkers. All you have to do is loosen the 2 bolts on the non drive side and rotate the B.B. you do not have to remove the crank. When I tighten my chain i use a ball end allen wrench. 

Rotate the B.B. until the chain is snug you dont want any slack in the chain or there is a chance of dropping it.


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

n8keener said:


> Im looking to make my Furley a 1x10 and have a few questions.
> 
> I have a Sram TT500 bar end shifter and a Sram X9 ten speed rear derailleur, will a MTN bike derailleur work with those bar ends?
> 
> ...


I ran my furley as a 1x9 for a short time and used the stock chain ring with no problem. A bash guard on the outside and a chain keeper on the inside you will be fine.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

ADV said:


> Shinkers. All you have to do is loosen the 2 bolts on the non drive side and rotate the B.B. you do not have to remove the crank. When I tighten my chain i use a ball end allen wrench.
> 
> Rotate the B.B. until the chain is snug you dont want any slack in the chain or there is a chance of dropping it.


Okay, I'll tighten it a bit.

Today's the first day I've noticed it, I'm not sure how long it's been like that. If I've been riding it that way, could I have done any damage as far as excessive wear or anything like that?


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Shinkers said:


> Okay, I'll tighten it a bit.
> 
> Today's the first day I've noticed it, I'm not sure how long it's been like that. If I've been riding it that way, could I have done any damage as far as excessive wear or anything like that?


No you have not done any damage riding with a loose chain. I would suggest picking up a chain guage to keep an eye on how much your chain stretches. If you keep a good chain on your bike the chainring and cog will last longer.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Okay, thanks! I just went out and tightened it. Much easier than I thought, literally loosen bolts, turn BB a bit, tighten bolts, check tension.


----------



## WMegginson (Apr 16, 2014)

I think you guys might get a kick out of this. Here's the Furley pushbike I put together for the kids I work with.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

WMegginson said:


> View attachment 886476
> 
> I think you guys might get a kick out of this. Here's the Furley pushbike I put together for the kids I work with.


that is awesome!!


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Has anyone else noticed a lot of sound coming from the Promax brakes on these bikes? 

I switched over to Kool Stop pads, and the sound went away for maybe a day, but now any time I apply moderate pressure to either brake I get some squealing (low and high in pitch) as well as some slight vibration. 

I've resanded the pads/rotors, and cleaned everything.

I want to get BB7's next off season, but was hoping to make these last through this season. 

I read something on here about some people having success putting blue painters tape on the back of their pads. Anyone tried this with success here? I may try it just cause it'd be an easy fix if it worked...

They're not rubbing, and it only happens with moderate to heavy brake pressure. If I lightly grab the brakes and take a hundred yards to stop, they work fine .


----------



## tychoseven (Sep 10, 2013)

I dunno Shrinkers, but my BB7s squeal like a chorus of hungry children. For some reason, the brakes on the Furley have always been loud. I've changed out both the rotors and calipers, but they're still noisy. I have an identical setup (BB7 calipers, EBC gold pads, Avid G2 rotors) on my hardtail and it's silent. 

On another note, does anybody recommend wheelset upgrades? Something that's lighter than stock, but reasonably sturdy...perhaps the Stans line?


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Good to know. I'm gonna try the painters tape thing as soon as I remember to. 

Is the stopping power still good with the BB7's? I can lock my tires up if I try to, but no amount of adjustment will get rid of the spongy feel.


----------



## WMegginson (Apr 16, 2014)

Shrinkers, if the brakes feel spongy I'd recommend taking off the interrupter levers on the flat part of the handlebars. I haven't had the trouble with my brakes that you seem to be having, but when I took those levers off, the brakes had a much better feel.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

I may give that a try. Do I need anything to do it? Or can I simply take them off? I'm not all that familiar with how they actually work, so don't know if I need another ferrule or something like that.

I did put the painters tape on my pads, and it really helped with the noise.


----------



## WMegginson (Apr 16, 2014)

Since the levers take up about an inch of what would be cable housing, I'd recommend getting some inline cable adjusters. I unfortunately spent $40 on brand new cable housing, redid everything, and lost the easy on-the-fly brake adjustment at the handlebars.

On a brighter note, I finally got all the parts together for my 1x10 conversion and it's awesome! I went with a 42t Wolftooth front chainring, an 11-28 cassette, and microshift derailleur and bar end shifter. I come from a skateboarding background, and my other bike is a Bianchi Pista, so having gears is a new and fun experience for me.

Anyway, here are some pics of the work in progress.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

I've had my Furly for like 3 or 4 months now and am finally going in to get fit . I figure I'll probably take advantage of the free first tuneup at the same time. While the bike is in there I'm thinking of having them swap out the brakes for BB7's, getting rid of the cross-top levers, switch the tires over to Marathons or Gator Skins or something, and go up a tooth or two in the rear. 

My question, is it worth it this early on? All of the stuff on the bike has plenty of life left in it, but I'd rather have some smoother/better tires (not all that big of a fan of these), better brakes, and I'm really wanting to gear it down a bit. I just don't know if I should before I wear the stuff out that's on it before I start upgrading. 

It's sad to think that the bike is only 3-4 months old and already as scratched up as it is .


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Shinkers said:


> I've had my Furly for like 3 or 4 months now and am finally going in to get fit . I figure I'll probably take advantage of the free first tuneup at the same time. While the bike is in there I'm thinking of having them swap out the brakes for BB7's, getting rid of the cross-top levers, switch the tires over to Marathons or Gator Skins or something, and go up a tooth or two in the rear.
> 
> My question, is it worth it this early on? All of the stuff on the bike has plenty of life left in it, but I'd rather have some smoother/better tires (not all that big of a fan of these), better brakes, and I'm really wanting to gear it down a bit. I just don't know if I should before I wear the stuff out that's on it before I start upgrading.
> 
> It's sad to think that the bike is only 3-4 months old and already as scratched up as it is .


eBay the parts to help defray the cost of new parts.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

But do you think it'd be better to wear out what I have some more? Or should I just jump in and start putting the stuff I want on it?


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

I swapped out the brakes and took the cross top levers off with in the first few weeks. But I had the parts at home in a box. 

I think the best upgrade I did was to go with salsa cowbell bars.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Okay. So the only other question I have is, is it a bad idea to swap out that many components after a fitting? I'd be doing brakes, tires, and a larger cog.

Trying to decide if I want to put the money into my Furley or get it a SS MTB brother...


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Shinkers said:


> Okay. So the only other question I have is, is it a bad idea to swap out that many components after a fitting? I'd be doing brakes, tires, and a larger cog.
> 
> Trying to decide if I want to put the money into my Furley or get it a SS MTB brother...


Larger cog? If you are putting slicks on it and want more speed you will need a smaller cog in the back. Stock is 18 try a 16 thats an easy swap.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Nope. I'm not looking for speed. I'm looking to climb some of the hills around here without my heart jumping out of my chest and running away only half a mile in. I know, ride more. But I really think I'm in decent shape and more than a couple miles of 5-8% has me panting pretty good. 

The slicks are mostly for better tread life and better puncture protection. I've run Marathons before and love them. I've had two flats already with the current CX tires on there.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Hmm... The more I read about gear inches, the more it sounds like the 59 gi that's stock on the Furley is pretty low. Guess I'm just fat. I'd go higher, but don't want to get laughed at either.

Guess maybe my perception of how climbing should be is a bit different too. On my shorter climbs, I go nuts right before the hill to get my cadence up, and then try and stay on top of the gear for the rest of the way. 

When I tried that on my first big hill, I burned out pretty quickly. The only feasible way to climb it was to verry s-l-o-w-l-y mash up one revolution at a time. I think I was going about 6 mph.


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Just ride a gear that comfortable for you and how you ride. Dont worry about what anyone dose! If this is your first single speed its going to take some time to get in the rhythm of it but once you do it is allot of fun.

As far as gears go I have had mine set up from 39x16 to 39x20 depending on what or how I am riding at the time. I also am running 700x25 gatorskins for extended road life so far they are great. 

Get out ride and have fun thats what its all about!


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the advice.

Tomorrow's my fit, and I do think I'll have them change that stuff out while it's getting a tune-up. 

I'm planning on going up to a 19t cog. Not quite as big a jump as going to a 20t, but I'll still get a little more 'climbability'. Plus, the jump (in gear inches) from 18 to 19 is bigger than from 19 to 20, so I think it's a good compromise.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

ya dude, just ride whatever works for you. who cares how many gear inches or how it looks. it seems to be that fixie riders are most concerned about how huge their front chainring is. the bigger the better even if it makes riding unbearable.

i swapped the 18 for a 20 about a month ago just to change things up. i will probably change it back after a while because i miss having more top end, but climbing is a bit nicer


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Cool. Perhaps the large chainrings are compensating for something .

Man, I was way suprised at how much more comfortable the fit made me on the bike. They shortened the reach quite a bit for me. 

It was actually so much different, that I decided against changing the gearing. I want to see if the change in body position makes me any more efficient.

I did get some slicks though...


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Took my Furley on it's first century ride yesterday. Good times. 

I'm glad I didn't mess with gearing. Any higher, and the hills would have killed me on the way back. Any lower, and the flats would have killed me on the way back . 

The first 40 miles was cake, the last 30 was brutal.


----------



## tychoseven (Sep 10, 2013)

SS Century rides? Cool. I find I get uncomfortable around mile 40 ...but I rarely ride more than 25mi at a time. I think the stock gearing is pretty good for all-purpose riding. I can climb the hill up to my house, which is 8% grade over 1.25mi, without too much cursing (and do it faster than my geared friends).


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

That is what I'm finding the more I ride this gearing. I keep thinking maybe I'll go up or down a tooth, but then I actually go out and ride and realize it's almost perfect the way that it is. 

I love passing all the poser's on their 20 speed carbon dreams with my SS steel bike wearing a spam jersey and with my hairy legs. They have no idea what just hit them.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Anyone using this bike for longer tours? I was thinking of doing a multi-dayer this weekend, but haven't loaded it down with that much weight yet. 

I'm also kind of wondering how it would do on dirt roads. Think there'd be any fillings left in my teeth?


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

I rode mine on a 70 mile gravel ride and still have all my fillings. I was comfortable and would do it again. 

As far as loading it down I did a food drive ride last thanksgiving and had a set of arkel samurai panniers loaded down with canned food. They were full to the top. The furley never missed a beat.

I would not be afraid if loading this bike down and touring with it.


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

I did load this bike down on Saturday, and took it on a nice little road climb. 4000 ft. over 30 miles. I did have to stop 3 times on the way up to let the knees cool down a bit, but I averaged around 8 mph on the way up.

I had some extra gear packed for this ride that I really didn't need, but I was testing out my new bag (with panniers) and wanted to see how I handled the weight. Now I know I'm ready for an overnighter.

Next up will be this same climb incorporated into said overnighter for a 120 mile, 6000 ft. weekend.

Coming down I hit 42 mph. Not bad for a SS geared as low as it is I think. I could have gone faster too, but reeled it in when I felt my back tire roll on a pebble in a corner :nono: (they just chip-sealed it). My goal the next time I'm up there is 50+.


----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello new to forum. I am looking at getting a tripper since my old diamond back alludes in pieces and bridgestone mb5 is little worn. I am getting neck surgery through va. I am going stir crazy but can ride bike. The tripper seams the best bike for the money and looks the best. Question I have is their any suggestions to get a higher bar ends for a better secondary upright position. And if so what would the brand be. Or is there another bike to look at rather diamondback or raleigh is a must because uncle has a shop and will never go anywhere else. Must be cromoly I can't quite get Into aluminum from past experiences where it felt like I was getting hit in spine,when on seat with smallest bumps. This was when I was a teenager in the 90s. Also I am 5'8 with 29 inch unseemly. Would the small frame fit best? Thank yous


----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello new to ut have


----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

I'm kind of curious about converting my Furley to a dingle speed. Anyone know how complicated this'd be? Or if it'd even be worth it? I'd be looking to add a higher gear for flats and big down hills.


----------



## WMegginson (Apr 16, 2014)

I took a pretty good spill and jacked up my stock front brake caliper and I've decided to upgrade to the avid bb7's on both ends, but I've got a couple questions.

Is the furley compatible with the 180mm rotors? If they will work, are they worth the extra cost over the 160mm version? 

I know this is a popular upgrade and I hope I didn't miss the obvious answer in the thread.


----------



## tychoseven (Sep 10, 2013)

WMegginson said:


> I took a pretty good spill and jacked up my stock front brake caliper and I've decided to upgrade to the avid bb7's on both ends, but I've got a couple questions.
> 
> Is the furley compatible with the 180mm rotors? If they will work, are they worth the extra cost over the 160mm version?
> 
> I know this is a popular upgrade and I hope I didn't miss the obvious answer in the thread.


I called Raleigh about this very question since some forks have a max rotor size and I didn't want to surpass the specs. They didn't have an answer either way, so I just went ahead and sized up _on the fork_. There's room for 180mm and possibly 185mm rotors; I have a 180mm on mine and it's definitely improved my braking performance.

I don't know if a 180mm will fit on the rear, but I can easily lock the back wheel with a 160mm so I haven't investigated further.


----------



## WMegginson (Apr 16, 2014)

Thanks tychoseven! The more I think about it, I'll probably just upgrade the front for now. Even with the stock brakes I have no problems locking up the rear.


----------



## ADV (Jun 7, 2009)

Anyone having problems with the stock wheels? I had 2 nipples brake on the rear wheel now. All of the riding I have been doing is pulling my daughter around in the chariot trailer. Might be a good reason to get new wheel.


----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

No but chariot is often behind its a burley with a hitch connected by thru axle on Burke side. I have some stans team wheel so I can get rid of 3 speed and go ten with shadow zee rd.Has anyone got away with 700x40 on rear. Putting clement explorer Mso with 120 tpi.


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry about the bump, but anyone know what rack and bag this is?



Shinkers said:


> Okay, so to prove to you guys that I'm not a whining liar, here's a couple pics of my very own Furley.
> 
> Yesterday it was finally not raining, so I got to take it out for its virgin ride.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

heres my tripper zee 1x10 and xtbrakes ironcross. ergon sm3 seat,itm 120 stem. outboard pf30 plus some others. kinda went overboard still want a decent cf fork. nevermind cant load pic?


----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

Figured it out accually quite easy


----------



## WMegginson (Apr 16, 2014)

So I went to the LBS today to see about getting some tire liners, or sealant because I'm tired of patching tubes a couple times a week, and they recommended going tubeless with this kit 
Cyclocross Kit 
For $70 it seems like it could be great solution.

Have any of Ya'll had any experience with this kit, others ones out there, or tubeless CX tires in general? If so, would the stock rims work? The mechanic was a little concerned about the height of the rim and said I would possibly need the $26 valve extension kit as well.

Thanks for keeping this thread great and happy riding!


----------



## YeA SpeciAlized (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow I'm glad someone over at BikeForums linked me to this thread. Thought I was the only one with this bike lol. Never really did any research on it, just sold my Specialized StumpJumper29er and Fixed Langster when I saw this on ebay. Got it for a good deal brand new bike, seller told me it was a 2014 not sure. Also I thought I had the only Blue one when I first started reading this thread.


But really what I need to know is can I put on another crankset like a Sugino Messenger 48T or do I have to keep the stock crank and just change the chainring ? I would like to set this bike up as a 48/16 but worried about chain tension since it dosent have the rear drop out like my Fixie.


----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

Just put a chainring on there five bolts to remove old chainring and go new I went raceface n/w 42t on the alfine crank. It's a great ss crank it's light and affordable. I just won another alfine crank on ebay for 40 some bucks. Every other crank comparable is a 160-200 dollars and I don't remembering seeing any weigh any less at that price. Any swimano 24mm crank will work if you have the eccentric fsa with alfine. Chain tension is applied by moving the eccentric bb by loosening the two 5mm or 4mm bolts on left side of bb. I had a hard time keeping the tension off the crank while tightening bolt equally had to push up to one side while someone else did the same on other side while
I torqued it evenly.


----------



## Hdpearson13 (Nov 19, 2013)

One more with 26 inch ritchey 7 year old mountain fork 470gr 48 rake and 15mm shorter. It's like a ten speed BMW cross.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

YeA SpeciAlized said:


> Wow I'm glad someone over at BikeForums linked me to this thread. Thought I was the only one with this bike lol. Never really did any research on it, just sold my Specialized StumpJumper29er and Fixed Langster when I saw this on ebay. Got it for a good deal brand new bike, seller told me it was a 2014 not sure. Also I thought I had the only Blue one when I first started reading this thread.
> 
> 
> But really what I need to know is can I put on another crankset like a Sugino Messenger 48T or do I have to keep the stock crank and just change the chainring ? I would like to set this bike up as a 48/16 but worried about chain tension since it dosent have the rear drop out like my Fixie.


it's got an EBB so you can tension the chain. you should be able to do what you are thinking of doing.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Couple years later, and still loving this bike. Between this and my fat bike, my other bikes are just collecting dust. I can cover all my needs with 2 bikes, pretty sweet. Just don't tell my wife that.


----------



## Ericim2 (Aug 1, 2015)

I'm in love with this bike! But I cant find the 2012 or 2013 orange frame bike anywhere! And it's so disappointing. Does anyone know of a good play to search for one!


----------



## benualson (Jun 24, 2016)

Hey guys, I just bought the 2016 Furley. I'm using it for a 20 mile round trip commute. I like it so far. The only think i am concerned about is the LBS said the front dropout was bent at the end on one side and they had to bend it back to get everything to fit (i think it bent during shipping). They had to touch up the paint as it was chipped there as well. Is that anything to be concerned about?


----------



## benualson (Jun 24, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

If it wasn't bent too badly, I wouldn't worry. Do you have record of what the shop had to do on your receipt for your piece of mind? I noticed my Furleys dropouts seem to be just a hair tighter than 135mm as I had to spread them a bit to install the rear wheel.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

benualson said:


> Anyone?


If it works I would not be concerned. Personally I've fixed a lot myself on used bikes I buy. That is one advantage of steel. It is very forgiving.


----------



## yeahdog31 (Jul 13, 2009)

blak_byke said:


> If it wasn't bent too badly, I wouldn't worry. Do you have record of what the shop had to do on your receipt for your piece of mind? I noticed my Furleys dropouts seem to be just a hair tighter than 135mm as I had to spread them a bit to install the rear wheel.


When you say "just a hair tighter than 135mm," do you mean it's probably 130mm like the old road bike standards? Or was it maybe just a millimeter or two?


----------



## blak_byke (Jun 21, 2006)

yeahdog31 said:


> When you say "just a hair tighter than 135mm," do you mean it's probably 130mm like the old road bike standards? Or was it maybe just a millimeter or two?


"Just a hair" as in a millimeter or two. Could've also been my wheelset.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Still loving this bike. Went from stock, to flat bars a couple years ago, this spring I decided to change it up and put some noodly bars back on. Soma Junebugs this time. So far so good, I enjoy having several hand positions again, noodle bars are weird for me, but I'm going to give them another shot. Still loving this stupid cheap bike.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## Shinkers (Feb 5, 2014)

Interesting you bring this thread back up. Reading back through it I remember when I had my Furley (second bike ever for me) and can now see what a ***** I was.

I sold my Furley the spring after I bought it thinking road riding wasn't my thing. Yet now I kit up and rode 60 miles this morning. How times change.

What's interesting is Raleigh now does consumer direct sales and allows people to sign up to a corporate account, getting ~40% off msrp. 

The new Furley retails at $600 - something and seems relatively unchanged. 

Or there's the RXS which is just awesome.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Super interested in one of these. Does anybody know if the BB will fit a Niner EBB? People seem to be using the FSA one without issue, but I would like to know if there is a fallback option, and my Niner EBB's (newer version) have been great.


----------



## cleahy (Feb 14, 2010)

*Specifics on components*

Great build!!! Which model microshift derailleur did you purchase...was is a short or long cage? Any other specs you can provide would be greatly appreciated...I'm going to do the exact same build up to my bike.
Cheers!



WMegginson said:


> Since the levers take up about an inch of what would be cable housing, I'd recommend getting some inline cable adjusters. I unfortunately spent $40 on brand new cable housing, redid everything, and lost the easy on-the-fly brake adjustment at the handlebars.
> 
> On a brighter note, I finally got all the parts together for my 1x10 conversion and it's awesome! I went with a 42t Wolftooth front chainring, an 11-28 cassette, and microshift derailleur and bar end shifter. I come from a skateboarding background, and my other bike is a Bianchi Pista, so having gears is a new and fun experience for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## speedy18 (Feb 9, 2019)

Trying to get through the winter up here in Boston so figured I'd share pictures of my Furley.

Specs are
2014 Raleigh Furley
105 (5600)/ultegra mix 2x10 drivetrain
FSA 46/36 crankset
Avid BB7 mechanical disc brakes
Salsa Cowbell 3 bars
Fabric Line saddle
Hutchinson Piranha 35mm tires, most of the year they are Gatorskin 28's. Front wheel is original weineman rim that came stock, rear wheel is an Alexrims replacement from the shop after I cracked the rim hopping a curb.

Absolutely love this bike for commuting, have gone through many stages. Once had fenders, a rack and panniers on there, now just put my stuff on my back, though the next addition is going to be one of those small saddle fenders. Eventually want to get a decent set of wheels to swap on for some cx, and possibly even set it up for touring. Please excuse the grime, I did do frame saver treatment internally because I knew the salt up here would wreak havoc on a steel bike.


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

speedy18 said:


> Trying to get through the winter up here in Boston so figured I'd share pictures of my Furley.
> 
> Specs are
> 2014 Raleigh Furley
> ...


nice dude. i dig it


----------



## Itchiefish (May 10, 2020)

*Awesome thread*



cr45h said:


>


Glad to see you kept it swapped it around and lasted longer that 99% of my relationships. 
being you are a little bit of a pro on this bike, do you know if adding a cassette is just a drop in or are there modifications


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

Itchiefish said:


> Glad to see you kept it swapped it around and lasted longer that 99% of my relationships.
> being you are a little bit of a pro on this bike, do you know if adding a cassette is just a drop in or are there modifications


lol so not a pro. but i do dig it. I have only ever had it setup as a singlespeed, but as it uses spacers on a standard hub, I believe adding a cassette would be as simple as unlocking it, removing the spacers, and tightening a cassette down in place.


----------

